# Opal beach 11/19/16



## Useless Element (Nov 1, 2016)

New to the forum. I've been living here for almost 3 years. Only recently started fishing. Caught a red about 29", flounder 10", and I think a blue runner? Fun day, just a little windy.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Your blue runner is a bluefish.


----------



## Useless Element (Nov 1, 2016)

:thumbsup: thanks for the clarification!


----------



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

Yes, that is a bluefish. Friday late afternoon/evening at Opal beach, we got 11 blues, mostly in the 17-20" range, a 32" redfish, about a dozen hardhead catfish, and 2 sharks, the larger of which was about 3 feet long. We fished from about 4pm to 9pm. We were using fresh mullet for bait. I even managed to snag a couple mullet slinging a spoon before dark.


----------



## Useless Element (Nov 1, 2016)

OH wow! And I thought I had a good day fishing! :thumbup:


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Any day with the young ones is a good day.


----------



## sbrettphill (Aug 21, 2016)

Nice fish! What are you using?


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

Love it when they come out of the water coated with cornmeal, and ready for the friar!


----------



## Useless Element (Nov 1, 2016)

So, the red was caught with live shrimp on a pompano rig. The flounder hit a gold spoon. The blue fish hit a spook Jr. Top water bone color lure. I wasn't having any luck with the live shrimp so I was casting with my second pole trying different stuff. Definitely a learning experience. Nonetheless, it was very fun!


----------



## Useless Element (Nov 1, 2016)

*Fish bites*

I was a little skeptical about using fish bites. Here are the results literally 5 mins in the water! Green shrimp flavor.


----------

